
Windows 8.1 Will Start To Roll Out Tomorrow At 4 AM PDT - hackhackhack
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/16/windows-8-1-will-start-to-roll-out-tomorrow-at-4-am-pdt/
======
ScottWhigham
_Trust me, you want to upgrade. Windows 8.1 is to Windows 8 as Office 2010 is
to Office 2007._

Bad analogy to anyone who thought Office 2007 was really good (which would be
most who upgraded from Office 2003 and went through the 1+ year learning
curve).

------
aclevernickname
Thanks, Techcrunch. I just set a cron job on my gentoo box to emerge world at
4PM PDT, to honor Microsoft's Windows 8 bugfix.

